# Sparkling Gouramis with Peacock Gudgeon?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am curious to know if anyone has kept these fish together harmoniously before. The tank will be at least 20 gallons possibly 29.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't answer but it is so good to see you back!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello! I did previously have a Peacock Gudgeon in my tank, but I didn't keep it with a Sparkling Gourami.
I wouldn't think that it would be a major issue or problem to keep them together, as they aren't typically aggressive fish in general.

If you can find a female PG, which is what I had, you may be able to try keeping them together.
Just have another plan for backup in case this goes wrong.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! Finished my degree program so I have a little more time to discuss fish.


----------

